# Recherche application



## ratja (8 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application de marche qui mémorise mon trajet et qui me permettrait de reparcourir un trajet déjà fait.

Car le parcours que j'aimerai réitérer suit un chemin pédestre que les différents GPS tel que plan ne le repère pas.

Si vous connaissez une application permettant de faire ces deux choses, merci de la faire partager 

Bonne journée


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2015)

Pour un usage en France, l'application IPhigenie qui te donne accès, moyennant abonnement, à toute la cartographie IGN est géniale.


----------



## okeeb (8 Décembre 2015)

ViewRanger !!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

Runkeeper?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

Runtastic est très bien aussi


----------



## jogary (26 Décembre 2015)

Idem : joggers ( à pied, vélo, canoé, etc; ) + 1000 !  ;-)


----------



## moderno31 (26 Décembre 2015)

J'utilise Runmeter. Il est couplé avec MyFitnessPal. Une bonne trouvaille. 
J'ai testé aussi runtastic.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

3000 Km de marche nordique et j'aime Runtastic 

j'ai pas aimer Nike +


----------



## St-Arth (24 Avril 2016)

Wikiloc est très bien


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

